# Borderlands 2 mit Premier Club DLC für 30€ [Steamkey]



## marilynmarduk (15. September 2012)

*Borderlands 2 mit Premier Club DLC für 30€ [Steamkey]*

[FONT=&quot]Alle Spiele weg, Danke![/FONT]


----------

